# Death thoughts



## Heather (Aug 25, 2005)

I am not suicidal but am having the whole I wish I were dead thoughts, I am also dreaming about trucks hitting me, drowning and other ways to die and see my self dying in my dreams but in ways that were not in my control. Should I be worried??? Or could this just be from the fact that I am coping with a real lot at the moment (my life is in a mess – long long story). I dunno what to do.

Heather…


----------



## Daniel (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't worry about my suicidal thoughts unless there is planning or intent related to the immediate future.   So I would continue to focus on treating the underlying depression and maybe getting more support to help with your current stressors.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 25, 2005)

If there's a lot of stress in your life right now, I wouldn't be too concerned. I think we all have those feelings at times; especially, when we're under terrific strain. It's not so much wishing we were dead as it is wishing the problems that are besetting us were dead, or that we were somewhere else, and the problems weren't there with us. ;o)

Talk to your therapist about the stresses that are driving you bonkers, and about how you're feeling. Perhaps the therapist can help you to get the proper coping mechanisms going.


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks I actually stopped therapy and haven't been for a really really really long time however I did get worried the other day and went back so I may start it up again she was certainly wanting to see me again.

Heather...

P.S. I appreciate your replies... And yeah I do have a lot of stress in my life but this is a normal thing for my life I always seem to be under a lot of stress.


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 26, 2005)

Starting back with your therapist sounds like an excellent plan, hon. It's my guess she'll be able to help you deal a bit better with the issues that are confounding you at this point. )


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah thanks I just really didn't want to have to go back I really don't like going because I am scared of talking to her about the things she knows about me the personal things but I think it is neccessary for my healing to go back.

Thanks Heather...

P.S. I only go once every 3 to 4 weeks anyway!!!


----------

